

Yep, paid apps are dead - olivercameron
http://tapity.com/yep-paid-apps-are-dead/

======
pedalpete
I'd like to see a comparison of free downloads numbers over the same
timeframe. Are apps as a whole being downloaded less, as people get bored of
the novelty? or are free apps remaining to be downloaded as regularly?

The reason I ask is I've been surprised how many mobile websites have popups
suggesting I pin them to my homepage, where before they would have said
"download me in the app store".

~~~
blumkvist
If you pin a website to the homepage you avoid paying 30% to apple/google on
any purchase. I wonder how the numbers are backing out though.

